# Mysql befehle



## ulf123 (30. Mai 2006)

huhu =)

ich wollte ganz gerne  ein perl script schreiben das folgendes kann
-MYSQL User anlegen
-MYSQL Datenbank anlegen
-MYSQL User Rechte für die MYSQL  Datenbank zuweisen

so die Umsetzung ist kein Problem...

Ich habe nur das Problem das ich keine schlüssigen Befehle für diese Aktionen finde

Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## tobee (31. Mai 2006)

wieso im Linux forum  

den Link würde ich dir empfehlen!
Tobee


----------

